# Plasti-Dipped My Wife's Cruze



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Got into using plasti-dip for the first time today. I did get rid of the faded red bowtie overlays, and dipped them in red, then moved on to the wheels. Don't mind the car it needs a wash.



Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great nice job!!


Flex Issues..


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice work... making me want to go out and do my wheels. Did you remove the rims from the car to plastidip them or did you leave them on?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! I actually removed the rims from the car so I could hit the back side of the rims somewhat. It was a lot easier this way taping of the tires, and I also had to repaint the drums, and calipers.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Daryl said:


> Thanks guys! I actually removed the rims from the car so I could hit the back side of the rims somewhat. It was a lot easier this way taping of the tires, and I also had to repaint the drums, and calipers.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Awesome! Can't wait to do mine. One more question, for now, how long does it take each coat to dry and did you do all the wheels at once or one at a time (how long did it take?) Trying to gauge how much time I'll need to do all 4 wheels since I only have one jack and my jack stands don't fit under this car.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

nice works looks goods!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to do mine. One more question, for now, how long does it take each coat to dry and did you do all the wheels at once or one at a time (how long did it take?) Trying to gauge how much time I'll need to do all 4 wheels since I only have one jack and my jack stands don't fit under this car.


It doesn't take long at all for the coats to dry. Even a heavy coat dried pretty quick. It took me all day to do the wheels and the bowties, and I mowed grass too. For just the wheels I'd say it'll take the better part of a day. I also did one wheel at a time. I took one off, cleaned it up, taped the tire off, painted the wheel, and put it back on.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Daryl said:


> It doesn't take long at all for the coats to dry. Even a heavy coat dried pretty quick. It took me all day to do the wheels and the bowties, and I mowed grass too. For just the wheels I'd say it'll take the better part of a day. I also did one wheel at a time. I took one off, cleaned it up, taped the tire off, painted the wheel, and put it back on.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Exactly what I wanted to know. Guess I'll be doing this while the wife is out of town


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just wanted to show the True Metalic PlastiDip


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pics of wife?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The coats dry quick if warm and sunny outside but still don't rush them. Did that and had runs like taco Tuesday.


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

